# Take home sweets?



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

When you eat at a fine dining restaurant and are given a little package of something to take home, is there a fancy name for that?
I have been given blueberry pineapple muffins at Gary Danko, shortbread at the French Laundry and candies at Cyrus. Is there one term that would encompass all of these?


----------



## goose (Feb 12, 2007)

Clove,

I tried searching on the web for any formal terms, and could not find anything that sounds like a fancy term for "doggie bag".

Just a suggestion, and maybe you can build off of it (now keep in mind, I do not speak French, so maybe someone who does can refine)...

How about calling them a Rapatrier Case. From what I see, Rapatrier means to "bring home". Sounds elegent (at least to my non-French-understanding ears), and describes what it is, although it is not specific to sweets...take it for what it is worth...


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Goose, but I can't help but think I have heard a term for it somewhere. Something like mignardise (which these are not). Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

LOL, I think of it as Lagniappe ( a little something extra...)


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, I agree...in many cultures there is always "something" extra. Gotta love that!!


----------

